# Pizza



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made two…one meatball pizza and one with sliced beefsteak tomato, Italian fried peppers and onions and kalamata olives.

Baked it @ 425* for 10 minutes then put the mozzarella on top and baked it for 10 more minutes.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks good enough to eat


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

If you haven't tried blasting it at 500/550 for 6/12 minutes give it a shot. I do mine at 500 for 8 minutes on a preheated stone. Crust browns on the edges, bottom some browned and cheese melts and may brown a little and if you want vegetables that might burn in that time leave them off and cook maybe 6 minutes then put them on and cook an additional 2 or 3 minutes or put them on the bare crust and cover with sauce and finish toppings. Next pizza I cook in a few days will go at 550. We'll see how that works.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Chandler.
Wooley, I like it better the next day, I heat pieces in a cast iron pan tightly covered. The crust gets crispy …it’s very good.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing beats a home made pizza, that looks great, it had to be fantastic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks Chandler.
> Wooley, I like it better the next day, I heat pieces in a cast iron pan tightly covered. The crust gets crispy …it’s very good.


I just nuke leftovers. Never much after wife and I get finished with one. The rest goes for my breakfast. BTW my dough usually finishes a bit crispy the first cooking, not always though. Got to work on that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I heated the meatball pie tonight in the cast iron pan tightly covered. 
It is the best way to heat leftover pizza. the bottom gets crispy and the top
heats up and the cheese melts without getting dried out- like it does 
when you use a toaster oven.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Feodok.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Here is the bottom of a pizza I made a couple days ago. 550 deg. for 9 minutes on a pizza pan setting on a stone. Bloody thing wouldn't slide off the pan so it wasn't directly on the stone as I wanted. Nicely browned I think, one of my better ones. The black spot is a piece of burned sun dried tomato, I didn't have them buried well enough in the toppings.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I like my crust to be browned enough before adding topping that it has a bit of a toast flavor. Yours looks great!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Here is the bottom of a pizza I made a couple days ago. 550 deg. for 9 minutes on a pizza pan setting on a stone. Bloody thing wouldn't slide off the pan so it wasn't directly on the stone as I wanted. Nicely browned I think, one of my better ones. The black spot is a piece of burned sun dried tomato, I didn't have them buried well enough in the toppings.
> 
> View attachment 666007


That looks great. I threw my stone away, It was too heavy for me to use it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike Milam said:


> I like my crust to be browned enough before adding topping that it has a bit of a toast flavor. Yours looks great!


Thanks Mike



Two Knots said:


> That looks great. I threw my stone away, It was too heavy for me to use it.


I mostly keep mine in the oven since I don't have a good place to keep it. After using it I'll usually move it to a lower rack. It's got grease stains all over the top, cheese mostly gets burned off. I have cooked hamburger buns and biscuits directly on it. It's been a while so I don't remember how they came out except they were edible.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That what I did, but had to remove it to use the oven for baking and roasting because the heat
wasn’t evenly distributed with the stone in the oven… it would be blocked by the stone…that’s what I thought anyway.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

and I am thinking just the opposite. It helps even out the heat. Who knows?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it blocks the heat from underneath, but what do I know…maybe we could research it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The reason I think that it blocks the radiant heat from the bottom, the stove would have to be on longer to heat up to the desired temperature…But, who knows?

I found this…





Chowhound


Chowhound



www.chowhound.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmm, I did notice that it took a long time to reach 550 deg but I wrote that off to the gas orifice needing to be cleaned. I didn't need to do that until I started using it at temps above 375 regularly. Doesn't take long but got to remove the door to reach it and the igniter to get the fire tube off.

BTW I used 16 oz of bread flour for the dough and only 3/4 teaspoon yeast and one rising for 2 1/2 hours, it was chewy. I could have made a half sheet pan of pizza with that much flour. It was good though.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s what I’m thinking …leaving in the stone, it takes longer to get the temps up, thus, it uses up more energy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Another vote for longer to heat but does equalize the heat.









How To Use A Pizza Stone - Cleaning Tips & More


For perfectly cooked pizza every time, always place your pie atop a pizza stone for baking. Learn baking tips for frozen pizzas and more here!




pequodspizza.com


----------

